# What is your GSD's bloodline?



## My GSD

So yeah what is your GSD's bloodline and why do you think that was the best match for you?


----------



## Andaka

I have American show lines. I like the way they look (mine are not too extreme) and I show in AKC events. I also like a biddable dog that is social as I participate in a lot of public programs such as dog bite prevention and hospital therapy visits. My dogs have been sound and healthy over the years.


----------



## Lucy Dog

DDR on moms side and west German showline on dad's side. I got lucky... I got the looks of dad and the drive and body type from mom.


----------



## My GSD

You guys need to post pictures!

I would love to meet everyone on. This forum and play with their dog to make it easy on my, and while doing that find a bag with $2000 for a GSD. 

I found this breeder and says bloodlines are ridiculous!

Heidelberg German Shepherds


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Masi is slovak/czech/ddr , I got her because my male who was ddr/am show lines was the perfect boy went back to the stud dog owner, decided to go with a male who was out of one of her males (make sense? LOL) I wanted high energy, and got it, she's a busy body) a 'tracking' fool, and working on other things.









This was Dodge, my male out of an am show line female/ddr male..he was as close to perfect as you could get..Very easy trainer, biddable, would go all day, or couch it all day,,very go with the flow boy.


----------



## My GSD

Lol that's so cute! I really like them . I guess maybe I can't do a German bloodline. Since there might be days I'll be too busy to take him/her out. Keep them coming guys!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Beau is West German Showlines.









Stark is DDR (sire) and West German Showline (dam).


----------



## My GSD

GSD's are just amazing!!


----------



## ChristenHolden

She's 3/4 butt head 1/4 couch potato









I have several new pics of her jus got to upload to photo bucket lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Christen you crack me up LOL....Now Frankie, Christen' got a GREAT find in her puppy,,above,,(a rescue!!!) even tho she's making fun of her)


----------



## My GSD

Lol she does look like a great find


----------



## Andaka

I posted before you asked for pictures, so I'll post a couple now.


----------



## My GSD

Haha enjoying that pool!!


----------



## ChristenHolden

LOL Ty she sure was a find I got so lucky with her. I really need to up load her new pics I got some REALLY good ones. One is her in a chair on the deck trying to sit on our white cat 2nd Chance.she sees him sleepin in it and crawls right up in it to set on top of him. Lol she's such a Goober if I can't laugh at her what else am I supposed to do.


----------



## emjworks05

My older girl is half DDR/Czech and half AM showline, She is an awesome girl. She has a great on/off switch.









My youngest is AM showline, I got her to show her. She is a great dog all around. Shes not extreme, she has a nice toy drive and she can just go and go and go.


----------



## My GSD

ChristenHolden said:


> LOL Ty she sure was a find I got so lucky with her. I really need to up load her new pics I got some REALLY good ones. One is her in a chair on the deck trying to sit on our white cat 2nd Chance.she sees him sleepin in it and crawls right up in it to set on top of him. Lol she's such a Goober if I can't laugh at her what else am I supposed to do.


Lol well when you can I would LOVE to see them!!


----------



## My GSD

emjworks05 said:


> My older girl is half DDR/Czech and half AM showline, She is an awesome girl. She has a great on/off switch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest is AM showline, I got her to show her. She is a great dog all around. Shes not extreme, she has a nice toy drive and she can just go and go and go.


I would love to see bigger pics of both of them! Which one you think is the more balanced one as for apartment living and can relax if she can not get exercise one day?


----------



## emjworks05

My GSD said:


> I would love to see bigger pics of both of them! Which one you think is the more balanced one as for apartment living and can relax if she can not get exercise one day?


Heres another of my older girl.









Heres one of me and my youngest. Its really bright because it was taken at the beach but I retouched the best I could.









I think my older girl is better at relaxing in the house than my younger one. I also have to remember that my younger one is 17 months old and my older one just turned 4.


----------



## JKlatsky

Argos is West German Workinglines (linebred fairly heavily on Mink). We wanted a dog that would play ball and do stuff (our dog at the time was kind of a lump) He has moderate energy level and moderate-high drive. Excellent first dog. Little independent (which was good because other dog had SA) but still willing to enagage in any kind of training. Excellent focus and nerves as a puppy. We didn't go in wanting to do Schutzhund but he ended up excelling and now we're hooked!









Anka we got because of Argos! Same pedigree. She's higher energy and perhaps not for everyone...but a really super flashy obedience dog. 









Cade we got because of Argos and Anka. Also same pedigree. To my mind he's just about the perfect dog for someone who wants a pet that works. More balanced in his drives, and more of a beta personality, he's very compliant. He settles nicely, was never much a chewer, and is very affectionate by nature.









Tag came along because of Argos, Anka, and Cade. Too early to tell how he's going to turn out, but pretty prmoising so far!









Argos, Cade, and Tag.









Ike is also mostly West German Working Lines. He's linebred closely on Fero. Although he does have a West German showline back in the 3rd generation. He's a high drive prey monster, but SUPER stable with people, kids, pets, etc. Very confident, great nerves, and he has some good fight in him too. He's taken a beating with previous trainers before and never backed down. You could totally take him anywhere without concern. Higher energy though, even at 8yrs. Not sure he would have been for everyone as a pup. 









So we've pretty much got just West German Workinglines. 4 are siblings and they run the gamut, but I really think 3 of them could easily be handled by a regular family commited to basic training. We work and they all manage to be fine with that, as long as we commit time to them when we are home and on weekends.


----------



## My GSD

Wow jklastsky. Amazing and big family!!! Lol. I'm going to be pm'ing you shortly


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I live in an apartment building (20 floors, each floor has 12 units).

I have to say that Stark has an incredible ON/OFF switch as you called it. He can go on the field and train (schH, agility and obedience) and once we step foot in the lobby door he is calm, relaxed and settles easily.

He can work for hours and as he gets older I can see his drives really starting to come into play more and he is just a great working dog for a first time sport person like myself. Because I live in an apartment we do a lot of walking and hiking so that he can get the required excerise and take the edge off though, these are working dogs and even though some lines are more laid back than others, they all still need to be excerised and stimulated (body and mind). He can probably go a day without a walk if need-be but he has never not so I can't say. He really is a great dog, exactly what the breeder wanted (and me too) when she crossed these bloodlines.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

JKlatsky, 

I just love your pack. You are really living my dream I must say. All those beautiful working dogs... ahhh.. just makes me happy!


----------



## JKlatsky

elisabeth_00117 said:


> JKlatsky,
> 
> I just love your pack. You are really living my dream I must say. All those beautiful working dogs... ahhh.. just makes me happy!


lol  I try and remind myself of that every morning at 5:30 when I get up to feed and take out the Zoo! And then again when it's monsooning outside during Hurricane season. 

We're going to have to buy some real property pretty soon!


----------



## My GSD

JKlatsky said:


> lol  I try and remind myself of that every morning at 5:30 when I get up to feed and take out the Zoo! And then again when it's monsooning outside during Hurricane season.
> 
> We're going to have to buy some real property pretty soon!


Haha seriously. Can you say German Shepherd farm and home schutzhund training course?


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I got 2 Pet Lines.lol.


----------



## My GSD

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I got 2 Pet Lines.lol.


Frakie doesn't understand  lol


----------



## Jessiewessie99

My GSD said:


> Frakie doesn't understand  lol


I don't know what lines my dogs are so I call them "Pet" Lines.lol


----------



## My GSD

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I don't know what lines my dogs are so I call them "Pet" Lines.lol


lol i see what you did there...


----------



## Jessiewessie99

My GSD said:


> lol i see what you did there...


I made a thread awhile back to see what lines could be in them.

Take a crack at it if you want.lol

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/134831-what-lines-could-them.html


----------



## My GSD

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I made a thread awhile back to see what lines could be in them.
> 
> Take a crack at it if you want.lol
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/134831-what-lines-could-them.html



LOL I AM STUMPED! haha


----------



## Jason L

My puppy Ike is half West German working line and half Belgium working line.

His temperament is solid, his prey and food drive are good. Very biddable little guy with fast, flashy obedience. But he is also very intense, without much of an OFF switch, so he is not really a dog for everyone. I like him though


----------



## Mrs.K

I have three die-hard  west german working lines. 

Indra (my youngest) four months old now
Indra vom Sattelberg pedigree information - German shepherd dog

Yukon is meanwhile 6 years old sable German Shepherd
Yukons dad is Orkan von der Maineiche
V Orkan von der Maineiche pedigree information - German shepherd dog
His mother is Labrini vom Baerenfang
Labrini vom Bärenfang pedigree information - German shepherd dog

Zenzy is five years old and Yukons half-sister
Dad is Orkan von der Maineiche
Mother is Rekja vom Baerenfang (my good ol' Girl :wub
Rekja vom Bärenfang pedigree information - German shepherd dog

Zenzy is very high drive. Very dominant, protective and possesive. She's not a dog for everybody but she's just as sweet as her mother. :wub:


----------



## Castlemaid

This is Gryffon. 








He is a 15 month old half West German (Dam) and half Czech (Sire) working line. 
Here is a link to his pedigree - The pictures (as small as they are) of his ancestors are pretty typical of type:

Gryffon vom Wildhaus pedigree information - German shepherd dog

I learned about the different lines and types of GSDs after joining our Schutzhund club to work and train with my mixed-breed rescue, and from this board. I knew nothing about different lines, never heard of working lines, and initially I thought that sables looked "weird". 
With time, I did change my mind on that! 









After seeing the ability, willingness to work with the handler, intelligence, drive, inner strenght, adaptability, unflappable temperament of these dogs, I knew without a doubt that there will one day be a pure-bred working line in my life.









He just amazing, and everything the breed should be!!! He is calm in the house, gets along famously with my crazy unsocialized rescue, is loving and gentle with the cats, snuggles in bed with me all day when I'm sick, goes all day when working and training, focused and attentive like it is nobody's business. Still a young dog that is developing, our helpers have seen his inner defense and strength just waiting to come out. 









For me there is just no other line.


----------



## My GSD

lol these pups look great, its sad though two west german mixes but very opposite... thought i would like to go west german but now im scared ahahaha


----------



## My GSD

Castlemaid said:


> He just amazing, and everything the breed should be!!! He is calm in the house, gets along famously with my crazy unsocialized rescue, is loving and gentle with the cats, snuggles in bed with me all day when I'm sick, goes all day when working and training, focused and attentive like it is nobody's business. Still a young dog that is developing, our helpers have seen his inner defense and strength just waiting to come out.
> 
> For me there is just no other line.


this! this is what I am looking for!!! specially the red lettering


----------



## onyx'girl

I have the littermate to Castlemaids Gryff. Karlo is the same as she describes, they are very similar in looks and attitude. Blessed to have him in my life! 
























Karlo loves to track, this was at about 5 or 6 months old:








Karlo is in the front in this pic, Onyx in the back(bi-color). Onyx is from a mixed pedigree, not really sure but my guess is Am pet lines and working lines. She is over the standard in height and her temperament is not as stable as I'd like:








Kacie is the long coat in this pic, she is from probably show/working lines and has a nice temperament.
I don't have her pedigree as she is a rescue from an abandonment:


----------



## My GSD

onyx'girl said:


> I have the littermate to Castlemaids Gryff. Karlo is the same as she describes, they are very similar in looks and attitude. Blessed to have him in my life!
> 
> 
> Karlo loves to track, this was at about 5 or 6 months old:
> 
> Karlo is in the front in this pic, Onyx in the back(bi-color). Onyx is from a mixed pedigree, not really sure but my guess is Am pet lines and working lines. She is over the standard in height and her temperament is not as stable as I'd like:
> 
> Kacie is the long coat in this pic, she is from probably show/working lines and has a nice temperament.
> I don't have her pedigree as she is a rescue from an abandonment:


great looking pups!!!


----------



## My GSD

well dogs! lol


----------



## Wolfiesmom

The first picture is of Wolfie. He's DDR Working line
The second picture is of Chiefy. He was American Show line


----------



## My GSD

Wolfiesmom said:


> The first picture is of Wolfie. He's DDR Working line
> The second picture is of Chiefy. He was American Show line


awww Wolfie looks so attentive!!


----------



## Greydusk

I really have no idea what lines could be in Blitz. He was a rescue dog, but is great personality wise, calm in the house, but can go for miles on hikes.


----------



## My GSD

Greydusk said:


> I really have no idea what lines could be in Blitz. He was a rescue dog, but is great personality wise, calm in the house, but can go for miles on hikes.


He looks really calm!! Lol


----------



## lhczth

Nike: German WL. Her mother is from the Netherlands, but still German WL (at 28 months and 9 years)

















Alexis: Nike daughter X WL sire (pictured at 6)









Vala: Nike daughter X WL sire (pictured at 4 yrs)









Deja: Vala daughter X WL sire with a tiny bit of DDR through Fasanerie and Wölfendobel. (pictured at 12 months)









Donovan: littermate to Deja. (photo at 13.5 months)









I have owned, trained and worked WL for 25 years. I like the temperament, the work ethics, the drive, the character, and the old style working structure (take me back to the Lierbergs).


----------



## Liesje

I love the conformation of Nike and Vala!


----------



## Liesje

Kenya is German working lines, I believe a combo east/west but I'm not really sure (I don't know all of the older east/west). When I got her I did not know much about lines. I applied for an adult dog that was fit and active and would be suitable living as a pet but doing extensive training like obedience and agility. In those regards, she was a perfect match. I learned so much with her and we've earned many titles together. Right now she is semi-retired (sometimes she lives with my sister). From what I've learned about her mother and father (both deceased) I believe she is far more like her mother.









Nikon is west German show lines. I wanted a dog I could train and show. Yes you can show working lines (and I show Kenya) but I wanted to do WDA/SV type shows and it's really no fun to get last b/c the dog is working line. Also at the time I was not sure about doing Schutzhund, whether I could find a club or have the time to do it right. I decided to get Nikon because I love his mother. It was a good choice b/c I love his temperament and he is very much like her, even down to his heeling, it looks the same.









My next dog will be working line, either west German or east/west cross. I'm not obsessed with one line over another but there are certain dogs/lines I prefer. I guess it will depend on who's breeding what when I'm ready.


----------



## My GSD

Liesje said:


> Kenya is German working lines, I believe a combo east/west but I'm not really sure (I don't know all of the older east/west). When I got her I did not know much about lines. I applied for an adult dog that was fit and active and would be suitable living as a pet but doing extensive training like obedience and agility. In those regards, she was a perfect match. I learned so much with her and we've earned many titles together. Right now she is semi-retired (sometimes she lives with my sister). From what I've learned about her mother and father (both deceased) I believe she is far more like her mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon is west German show lines. I wanted a dog I could train and show. Yes you can show working lines (and I show Kenya) but I wanted to do WDA/SV type shows and it's really no fun to get last b/c the dog is working line. Also at the time I was not sure about doing Schutzhund, whether I could find a club or have the time to do it right. I decided to get Nikon because I love his mother. It was a good choice b/c I love his temperament and he is very much like her, even down to his heeling, it looks the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next dog will be working line, either west German or east/west cross. I'm not obsessed with one line over another but there are certain dogs/lines I prefer. I guess it will depend on who's breeding what when I'm ready.


Wow the color on the second one is amazing! What do you normally train the second in?


----------



## Linzi

Maybe someone could tell me,.I will put a link to his breeding.
His father's side is Zamp vom thermodos..And this is his mother
Videx Patzi pedigree information - German shepherd dog


----------



## Liesje

My GSD, the second one mostly does Schutzhund, but I have also trained him in Rally Obedience (just need a few more of the signs at the Excellent level), Dock Diving, and he's currently taking Agility. He's also done herding instinct testing and lure coursing testing. We are missing out on a lure coursing trial next month b/c I'm going camping. I show him as well and plan to do weight pull once he is fully mature and I do his final x-rays.


----------



## Liesje

Linzi said:


> Maybe someone could tell me,.I will put a link to his breeding.
> His father's side is Zamp vom thermodos..And this is his mother
> Videx Patzi pedigree information - German shepherd dog


West German show lines


----------



## Linzi

Thank you so much, Liesje..Well now i know..I chose his breeder because they have the best reputation in England and didn't think about his bloodline's.Lynda


----------



## My GSD

Liesje said:


> My GSD, the second one mostly does Schutzhund, but I have also trained him in Rally Obedience (just need a few more of the signs at the Excellent level), Dock Diving, and he's currently taking Agility. He's also done herding instinct testing and lure coursing testing. We are missing out on a lure coursing trial next month b/c I'm going camping. I show him as well and plan to do weight pull once he is fully mature and I do his final x-rays.


Oh that so awesome, I have been looking into west German work lines and your show line dog looks beautiful! What training is he doing in the picture!? Looks like so much!!


----------



## doggiedad

i have a West German show dog. i wanted a
blk&red GSD. i didn't know a lot about lines
when i bought my dog ( i still don't know
a lot about lines). i was going for looks.

training and socializing my dog seemed so easy.
he's a fast learner and it makes me look good, .


----------



## My GSD

doggiedad said:


> i have a West German show dog. i wanted a
> blk&red GSD. i didn't know a lot about lines
> when i bought my dog ( i still don't know
> a lot about lines). i was going for looks.
> 
> training and socializing my dog seemed so easy.
> he's a fast learner and it makes me look good, .


Haha yeah I thought there was just a German shepherd and different colors. Didn't know anything about bloodlines and in the past two days I have beens earthing that my iPad and laptop are always on. Psshh I even use my iPhone when I'm out to look at dogs ahahah. 

I was looking into west German show dogs too but I'm leaning more towards the working line. Any German working line lol.


----------



## HMV

When you guys talk about East and West German Lines are you importing them directly from Germany or are breeders in the US and Canada breeding from original lines. I noticed the American GSD has a lot more of a sloping back than the German counterpart.


----------



## kensbuns1

I really dont know Madison lines. I have her parents names but not sure her lines nor do I know anything about lines period lol!! Mother : Dutchess Guardian and Father Hope's Cash Vom Jager. I do see in her blood line Von Blitz, Von Der Vaten, Von Holfshund and Vom Baerenzwinger. Any ideas??


----------



## My GSD

HMV said:


> When you guys talk about East and West German Lines are you importing them directly from Germany or are breeders in the US and Canada breeding from original lines. I noticed the American GSD has a lot more of a sloping back than the German counterpart.


Well the breeder I have been looking at says he goes to gem any for a week to look and test potential sire's and dams. And them imports them to the state to keep the lines pure.

But my question is what does it mean by a dog is heavy on mink?


----------



## Liesje

HMV said:


> When you guys talk about East and West German Lines are you importing them directly from Germany or are breeders in the US and Canada breeding from original lines. I noticed the American GSD has a lot more of a sloping back than the German counterpart.


Both. It more refers to the type/lines. You can have a west German show line dog that is 2-3 generations in the US but that is still a west German show line dog. My WG show line is out of a bitch that was imported, then brought back to Germany and bred to a German male. There are plenty of people in both working and show lines that import or breed out to other countries but the lines are what the lines are, being whelped in the US does not make a breeding of two DDR working lines an American line dog. The distinctions really do not matter other than how it might effect registration, and for shows/trials that offer awards like "highest American bred".


----------



## JKlatsky

My GSD said:


> But my question is what does it mean by a dog is heavy on mink?


Mink vom Haus Wittfeld is a dog. Heavy would mean that there is linebreeding on Mink and that he appears several times in the pedigree. Mink was a well used stud. You will often find dogs linebred on favorites like Mink, Fero, Lord, Grim, etc.


----------



## My GSD

JKlatsky said:


> Mink vom Haus Wittfeld is a dog. Heavy would mean that there is linebreeding on Mink and that he appears several times in the pedigree. Mink was a well used stud. You will often find dogs linebred on favorites like Mink, Fero, Lord, Grim, etc.


Ohh okay, I saw someone post that somewhere but never understood.


----------



## jesusica

Flash is West German working line. Wonderful temperament and on/off switch. A real pleasure to live and worth with.


----------



## My GSD

jesusica said:


> Flash is West German working line. Wonderful temperament and on/off switch. A real pleasure to live and worth with.


Wow he is a great looking dog!!! What part of Texas are you from? I'm jealous, Houston doesn't get snow


----------



## mysablegsd

100% BYB 

Bj'S Third Times The Charm pedigree information - German shepherd dog


----------



## HMV

One 
Half Czech- Sire side V Gass Naspo pedigree information - German shepherd dog
Half W German Dam side - V (LG) Diva vom Abendstern pedigree information - German shepherd dog


----------



## Mrs.K

Here is a good picture of Yukon. They are from today. 










And here's one of Yukon and Zenzy. 








(those that don't know it, she had an infection as a puppy and lost half her nose, and Yukon tried digging himself through the fence and was stuck. Thats how he lost half his ear.)


----------



## My GSD

Mrs.K said:


> Here is a good picture of Yukon. They are from today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's one of Yukon and Zenzy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (those that don't know it, she had an infection as a puppy and lost half her nose, and Yukon tried digging himself through the fence and was stuck. Thats how he lost half his ear.)


Aww that is sad.


----------



## Mrs.K

My GSD said:


> Aww that is sad.


Don't be. They are perfectly healthy and happy dogs. :wub:


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Mrs.K said:


> Here is a good picture of Yukon. They are from today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's one of Yukon and Zenzy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (those that don't know it, she had an infection as a puppy and lost half her nose, and Yukon tried digging himself through the fence and was stuck. Thats how he lost half his ear.)


They are gorgeous! You can hardly tell!


----------



## bianca

Well I've just looked at Molly's paper's and then searched on pedigreedatabase.com and she's from Belgium and German lines (dam's side) and there are quite a few SCHHIII listed on her papers. Her sire's side seems to be mostly Australian and Netherlands, so I dont know what she is really! Any help would be appreciated! 
Sorry it's a rubbish photo...I don't seem to take many side on or full body shots!


----------



## Mrs.K

We could probably help better if we could see her pedigree. Can you get her listed on Pedigree database or post the link to her mom and dad?


----------



## bianca

Mum is Cujoraj Deja 2100287175, then it goes back to Heike Vom Olbersholz (BEL), Xamm Von Oxemberg (IMP BEL), Uschy Vom Scharwachter(BEL), Vonosda Arley, Yoschy Von Der Dollenwiese SCHIII (GER), TAI-PAN Flame (IMP NZ), Zilke V Tiekerhook (NETH), Natan Vom Pacheco's Haus KNPV.PHI SCHHI (BEL), UFO Van Guy's HOF SCHIII (BEL), Palma Van Guy's Hof IP III (BEL), Noshka Von Heisenberg (NZ), Pike Von Der Schafbachmuhle (GER), Yetti Van Guy's Hof (BEL), and Palma Van Guy's Hof IP III (BEL).
Does any of that help? I think I copied the spelling correctly. It's so confusing to me as I have never looked into any of this before. Thank you Mrs K 

Oh and can you also please tell me what does the... IP III mean? And KNPV.PHI? Thank you so much for helping and so sorry if this is hi-jacking the thread


----------



## holland

The IPOIII is similar to Sch3 just a different organization that gives the title think it stands for international police dog


----------



## bianca

Thank you Holland


----------



## Mrs.K

holland said:


> The IPOIII is similar to Sch3 just a different organization that gives the title think it stands for international police dog


No, it stands for International Pruefungsordnung 
Means that the dog performed under international standardized regulations.


----------



## bianca

So when you say performed, do you mean in something like protection work or in a show situation? Sorry but I am new to this


----------



## Mrs.K

bianca said:


> So when you say performed, do you mean in something like protection work or in a show situation? Sorry but I am new to this


If it is a GSD it's usually Schutzhund (protection work).


----------



## bianca

Mrs.K said:


> If it is a GSD it's usually Schutzhund (protection work).


Thank you! I looked at her papers when I bought her but they didn't mean anything to me then and when I was looking at this thread I dug them out and am interested to learn now!


----------



## txbwj

My female, solid black GSD is East German, and the 15 wk old puppy is a mix of East and West German


----------



## txbwj

The female has a '98 WUSV champion in her line, multiple Scch 1,2 and 3, the 14 wk male has several titles as well in the pedegree


----------



## Mrs.K

bianca said:


> So when you say performed, do you mean in something like protection work or in a show situation? Sorry but I am new to this


Well, your dog has some well known names in the pedigree and is related to my puppy. They both have Yoschi von der Doellenwiese


----------



## bianca

Mrs.K said:


> Well, your dog has some well known names in the pedigree and is related to my puppy. They both have Yoschi von der Doellenwiese


Thank you for taking the time to look for me! Haha that is why we both call them the devil dog(s)!!!!


----------



## Mrs.K

jesusica said:


> Flash is West German working line. Wonderful temperament and on/off switch. A real pleasure to live and worth with.


He is sooo gorgeous. :wub:



> *Bianca*:Thank you for taking the time to look for me! Haha that is why we both call them the devil dog(s)!!!!


HAHAHA yeah. They are devils indeed LOL


----------



## My GSD

Haha look at that they are related  

There are definitely some good looking dogs!!


----------



## LARHAGE

I have West German Showline dogs, and always will, I love the versatility, the structure, the movement, and the temperament, and of course the sheer beauty. I show my young male, he's doing tracking and he runs along with me on horseback rides, I take him everywhere and have never had to worry about his disposition. I'm going to look into herding this summer as well, my horses would tell you he's a natural.


----------



## My GSD

LARHAGE said:


> I have West German Showline dogs, and always will, I love the versatility, the structure, the movement, and the temperament, and of course the sheer beauty. I show my young male, he's doing tracking and he runs along with me on horseback rides, I take him everywhere and have never had to worry about his disposition. I'm going to look into herding this summer as well, my horses would tell you he's a natural.


You have to post pictures when you can


----------



## GSDBESTK9

My GSD said:


> Lol that's so cute! I really like them . I guess maybe I can't do a German bloodline. Since there might be days I'll be too busy to take him/her out. Keep them coming guys!!


There are days I can't exercise my West German Working lines and they are just fine.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

jesusica said:


> Flash is West German working line. Wonderful temperament and on/off switch. A real pleasure to live and worth with.



OMG, your dog is gorgeous!


----------



## Liesje

My GSD said:


> Oh that so awesome, I have been looking into west German work lines and your show line dog looks beautiful! What training is he doing in the picture!? Looks like so much!!


In the picture he was doing the retrieve over the jump as part of Schutzhund obedience training. The dog has to jump over a 1meter jump, retrieve the dumbbell (size and weigh varies based on the level), and return over the jump to the front position. My friend was taking tons of pics with his new camera and got Nikon's very first "real" retrieves over the jump and the wall.


----------



## My GSD

HTML:







GSDBESTK9 said:


> There are days I can't exercise my West German Working lines and they are just fine.


that's so awesome. I really want a full west German workingline but the ones I found are half Belgian and half west from what I can see  



Liesje said:


> In the picture he was doing the retrieve over the jump as part of Schutzhund obedience training. The dog has to jump over a 1meter jump, retrieve the dumbbell (size and weigh varies based on the level), and return over the jump to the front position. My friend was taking tons of pics with his new camera and got Nikon's very first "real" retrieves over the jump and the wall.


I hope your friends new camera is a Nikon lol. That's what I use and how cool is that " I took a picture of Nikon with my Nikon"


----------



## doggiedad

my breeder is here in the USA but
all of her dogs are imported (i think).

i think i'll ask my breeder are her dogs
imported.



HMV said:


> When you guys talk about East and West German Lines are you importing them directly from Germany or are breeders in the US and Canada breeding from original lines. I noticed the American GSD has a lot more of a sloping back than the German counterpart.


----------



## kensbuns1

kensbuns1 said:


> I really dont know Madison lines. I have her parents names but not sure her lines nor do I know anything about lines period lol!! Mother : Dutchess Guardian and Father Hope's Cash Vom Jager. I do see in her blood line Von Blitz, Von Der Vaten, Von Holfshund and Vom Baerenzwinger. Any ideas??


Any ideas on this. Not sure how to look it up.


----------



## tugginntrackin715

my girl is czech/ddr on dam side who is a tank for a female and slovak import on sire side. great mix, excellent drives both food and prey. great bite and a tracking FANATIC!


----------



## cindy_s

Quinn Z Old Farm pedigree information - German shepherd dog

Cues is a mixture of Czech/E German/W German. I've always had some hard headed males before, and they could be very challenging to train. I don't know if it is her breeding or her sex, but she has been the most fun dog I've ever had to work with. She is more enviromentally aware and handler sensitive then any other dog I've had before. She's also a bit of a crack-puppy, so energy and drive are never a problem. Corrections are rarely needed and if they are, a lightly given try again is all that is needed. I thought she would be too soft to do protection work, but that wasn't the case at all. I was shocked at her intensity and no quit attitude. She is great with visitors at the house. She thinks people come over just to play with her. She is great with the cats. She would probably be a terrible dog for someone that wasn't into training, but she is a perfect dog for us.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

she's gorgeous,,did she come from old farm in CT?


----------



## cindy_s

JakodaCD OA said:


> she's gorgeous,,did she come from old farm in CT?


 Thanks, and she is from old farm. Well, I guess it's time to go teach her to jump into the pool. I'll see how THAT goes!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

awww they have some absolutely gorgeous dogs !!! Lucky you) She's gorgeous too


----------



## ElvisP

As some of you know from my few posts in the puppy section, I just got my new pup, Elvis, this past weekend. We feel very fortunate to have such great bloodlines so close to our home (the breeder lives only 10 minutes from our house). Here's a picture of Elvis:











Here are just a few (only going back 2 generations from the mom and dad) some of the members (his Great Grandpas) of his bloodlines:

*On the mother's side*

Great Grandpa of Elvis - Larus Von Batu; 2 time Sieger champ in 2004 and 2005 (Larus's son was onsite and the father of my Elvis' mom). 










Hoss vom Steffen Haus - Another Great Grandpa to Elvis.










*On the father's side*

V1 Larry vom Grapenhoff, V1 at the 1995 and 1996 German Sieger Show, and another Great Grandpa to Elvis. 










Dax vom Arjakjo, V10 ... another Great Grandpa to Elvis.


----------



## HMV

At the schutzhund club today I walked past a picture frame that I must have walked past a hundred times before without paying any notice to it. Today I had a closer look. In the frame was an SV pedigree sheet dated 1897. One of the dogs on it had an SZ number of 337, the bits I could make out was really interesting only is was written in old German which made it hard to understand. To a GSD lover it was like looking at the mona lisa.


----------



## ElvisP

The Mona Lisa; an interesting analogy and probably very true. I wonder what the dogs of yester-century looked like compared to today's breed. I guess that would be a good Google exercise.


----------



## mjbgsd

Isa is from West German Showlines. She is one of the best dogs I have ever owned, she absolutely loves people especially children and is an all around calm dog. But once the tug or ball is brought out, look out!! She is a firecracker! Love her obedience, flashy.  Isa pictured at 4 years.










Cody is American/German. He is my first dog that I've personally owned and is a joy to own. I love it when he gives me kissies and when he snuggles with me. :wub: He was the best obedience dog I've had to work with but due to arthritis at 5 1/2 I had to retire him early.  Cody pictured at 7 years.










Akbar 3/4 DDR and 1/4 Czech. His way of thinking is totally different from my other two so it's been a learning experience for me with him. He does have an off switch but since he's still a baby he tries to get into anything he can. He enjoys going after his balls and tugging. He's 10 months old.


----------



## ElvisP

Very nice dogs ... very nice.


----------



## ushergm

*My Girl - Sheba*

I picked her up at the humane society when she was 14 months, they said she was purebred eastern GSD, never heard that before. She is really the best dog.


----------



## Whitedog404

My 3-month old pup is a German import. Sire is VA7 Remo vom Fichtenschlag and dam is Nora vom Suentelstein, a V-rated daughter of VA1 world champion Vegas du Haut Mansard. Sounds nice, but I just want a sweet, smart puppy. I also love my BYB white GSD and my sweet oldie, a senior rescue who is beautiful and adorable.


----------



## My GSD

I love everyones dogs!!!


----------



## GSD MOM

My Nellie came from a BYB. My Ace was a rescue. Nellie is active...Ace is a lazy boy that loves to snuggle with his mom and watch TV. .. I love them both. After reading this forum I found out that they both are on the MED/LOW energy level. Fine by me.


----------



## My GSD

GSD MOM said:


> My Nellie came from a BYB. My Ace was a rescue. Nellie is active...Ace is a lazy boy that loves to snuggle with his mom and watch TV. .. I love them both. After reading this forum I found out that they both are on the MED/LOW energy level. Fine by me.


I want a medium drive dog. I want a GSD now!!!


----------



## Heidi1068

I know this post is older but wanted to share my dogs pedigree. She is a rescue that I was able to locate her original breeder thru her ear tattoo and still remain in contact today. She is a WG working line girl and is super smart and we have started her in schutzhund and I am also doing lure coursing with her cuz she loves chasing little moving things......LOL. My next shepherd will be a german showline dog ..... love the red and black.....

Heidi's Sire - Aik vom Schlosswald
Aik vom Schlosswald pedigree information - German shepherd dog

Heidi's Dam - SG Onnyah von der Altmurg
SG Onnyah von der Altmurg pedigree information - German shepherd dog

EDIT
Forgot to mention that I am heidi's 3rd owner and she is only 16 months old. Everyone had her pegged for anxiety issues and drugged her up. I found out that she has 0 anxiety issues and just wants to work as thats what she was bred to do.


----------



## Castlemaid

Wow! Awesome dogs in that pedigree. So glad she finally found a home where she is understood and her needs will be met. Congrats!


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Heidi1068 said:


> Forgot to mention that I am heidi's 3rd owner and she is only 16 months old. Everyone had her pegged for anxiety issues and drugged her up. I found out that she has 0 anxiety issues and just wants to work as thats what she was bred to do.


You have to wonder how many people surrender their GS's because they don't understand how much exercise (mental and physical) most of them need and the problems that can arise when they don't get it. 

She's lucky to have found you!


----------



## Ocean

Heidi1068 said:


> I know this post is older but wanted to share my dogs pedigree. She is a rescue that I was able to locate her original breeder thru her ear tattoo and still remain in contact today. She is a WG working line girl and is super smart and we have started her in schutzhund and I am also doing lure coursing with her cuz she loves chasing little moving things......LOL. My next shepherd will be a german showline dog ..... love the red and black.....
> 
> Heidi's Sire - Aik vom Schlosswald
> Aik vom Schlosswald pedigree information - German shepherd dog
> 
> Heidi's Dam - SG Onnyah von der Altmurg
> SG Onnyah von der Altmurg pedigree information - German shepherd dog
> 
> EDIT
> Forgot to mention that I am heidi's 3rd owner and she is only 16 months old. Everyone had her pegged for anxiety issues and drugged her up. I found out that she has 0 anxiety issues and just wants to work as thats what she was bred to do.



This dog is from first class bloodlines. Lucky for you and kudos for rescuing. Now my question is how did the original breeder not know the kind of home they were selling the puppy to? You can tell from the bloodlines that a puppy from that litter should not be ending up in a GSD ignorant home. Yet the puppy did. Good that she's with you now but that's one of the problems with breeding. People can get the best bloodlines from Europe and carelessly sell a puppy to the wrong home.


----------



## gsd_lover

My girl Tia (almost 5 months old) came from a local breeder, Amalaberg Kennel. Her full name is Kenya Tia Amalaberg, she's from West German show lines. Both parents are in the pedigree database:

Sire: V1, SchH II, Wind von Amalaberg
SG Wind von Amalaberg pedigree information - German shepherd dog

Dam: V1, SchH II, Venja vom Fiemereck
Venja vom Fiemereck pedigree information - German shepherd dog

Her mother is now retired from breeding, it was her last litter. Like Heidi1068, I have always loved the traditional red & black colouring. Plus I always knew I'd have gsd's since I was a little girl. And now I have a gorgeous girl with a great personality. She's a great fit for our family, I just can't believe how she has met our every expectation. I feel so fortunate to have the opportunity to own such a great gal.


----------



## White German Shepherd

Mine comes from the Rin tin tin line.


----------



## Saxtonhill

HMV said:


> At the schutzhund club today I walked past a picture frame that I must have walked past a hundred times before without paying any notice to it. Today I had a closer look. In the frame was an SV pedigree sheet dated 1897. One of the dogs on it had an SZ number of 337, the bits I could make out was really interesting only is was written in old German which made it hard to understand. To a GSD lover it was like looking at the mona lisa.


 
WOW--as a historian, I would love to have a look at that old pedigree sheet!  Can you find someone to translate the old German?


And I'm very late to this thread...my girl is West German/Belgian working lines with a little DDR waaay back...


----------



## My GSD

Wow no Idea this one was still up


----------

